# Thoughts and Suggestions: 30's Era Undead Jazz Club



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

For 2009 we're taking things on a less spooky and a little more cooky side. The theme will revolve around turning the front of the house into a setting from a 30's Jazz Club, Casablanca with undead (also, think of the scene in Corpse Bride of the New Arrivals Club).

So far I'm thinking an all skeletal jazz band who will probably crack a few cornball undead jokes between sets. Turning Agnes (my cauldron witch) into a grouchy old undead cook.

For my costume I'm thinking of being an undead mobster/club owner - zoot suit distressed a bit and a skeletal latex appliance for a mask.

The 2009 interactive game will most likely be some sort of prize wheel or roulette table.

Looking for additional thoughts and suggestions.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Would be great! I like the idea. Lots of sconces and chandeliers (all with torn fabric hanging on them) small cocktail style tables, would be great!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

how about a few tables with customers sitting at them drinking blood of course...blood light LOL
fog for smokey look
*check this out for hit songs of the 30's*
http://www.angelfire.com/retro/lisawebworld/30smusic.html
*glamour gowns*
http://www.unique-vintage.com/1930s-style-glamour-gowns-c-30.html?osCsid=bu3bpntpe4dfpib32dk5d7vod0
*menswear*
http://www.thefedoralounge.com/showthread.php?t=4723


----------

